# How to Search Better



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Top 10 Obscure Google Search Tricks

10. Get the Local Time Anywhere
*lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/01/goog-whattimeisit.png
What time is it in Bangkok right now? Ask Google. Enter simply *what time is it* to get the local time in big cities around the world, or add the locale at the end of your query, like *what time is it hong kong* to get the local time there.

9.Track Flight Status
*cache.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/12/googleflightstats.png
Enter the airline and flight number into the Google search box and get back the arrival and departure times right inside Google’s search results.

8.Convert Currency,Metrics, Bytes and Lot More
*lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/01/goog-currencyconvert.png
Google’s powerful built-in converter calculator can help you out whether you’re cooking dinner, traveling abroad, or building a PC. Find out how many teaspoons are in a quarter cup (quarter cup in teaspoons) or how many seconds there are in a year (seconds in a year) or how many euros there are to five dollars (5 USD in Euro). For the geekier set, bits in kilobytes (155473 bytes in kilobytes) and numbers in hex or binary (19 in binary) are also pretty useful.

7.Compare items with “better than” and find similar items with “reminds me of”
*lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/01/goog-betterthan.png
The results will almost always lead you to discovering alternatives to whatever it is you’re searching for. Using the same concept, you can use this trick to discover new music or movies. For example, ” *reminds me of _someband_*” or “*s**ounds like _someband_*” will pull up artists people have thought sounded similar to the one you typed in. This is also a great way to find good, no-name musicians you’d probably never know of otherwise.
Examples:
Results 1 – 88 of 88 English pages for ” reminds me of Metallica”.
Results 1 – 36 of 36 English pages for ” similar to Garden State”.
Results 1 – 66 of 66 English pages for ” sounds like The Shins”.
Just get creative and you’ll, without a doubt, find cool new stuff you probably never knew existed.

6. Use Google as a free proxy
*lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/01/goog-cache.png
What, your company blocks that hip new web site just because it drops the F bomb occasionally? Use Google’s cache to take a peek even when the originating site’s being blocked, with *cache:example.com*

5. Remove affiliate links from product searches
When you’re sick of seeing duplicate product search results from the likes of eBay, Bizrate, Pricerunner, and Shopping.com, clear ‘em out by stacking up the -site:ebay.com -site:bizrate.com -site:shopping.com operator. Alternately, check out Give Me Back My Google (original post), a service that does all that known reseller cleaning up for you when you search for products. Compare this GMBMG search for a Cruzer 1GB flash drive to the regular Google results.

4. Find related terms and documents
Ok, this one’s direct from any straight-up advanced search operator cheat sheet, but it’s still one of the lesser-used tricks in the book. Adding a tilde (~) to a search term will return related terms. For example, Googling *~nutrition* returns results with the words nutrition, food, and health in them.

3. Find music and comic books
*lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/01/google-napster.png
advanced search operators that specify music files available in an Apache directory listing, you can turn Google into your personal Napster. Go ahead, try this search for Nirvana tracks: *-inurlhtm|html|php) intitle:"index of" +"last modified" +"parent directory" +description +size +(wma|mp3) "Nirvana"*. (Sub out Nirvana for the band you’re interested in; use this one in conjunction with number 7 to find new music, too.) The same type of search recipe can find comic books as well

ID people, objects, and foreign language words and phrases with Google Image Search
*lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/01/google-img-search.png
Google Image search results show you instead of tell you about a word. Don’t know what jicama looks like? Not sure if the person named “Priti” who you’re emailing with is a woman or a man? Spanish rusty and you forgot what “corazon” is? Pop your term into Google Image Search (or type image jicama into the regular search box) to see what your term’s about.

1. Make Google recognize faces
If you’re doing an image search for Paris Hilton and don’t want any of the French city, a special URL parameter in Google’s Image search will do the trick. Add *&imgtype;=fac*e to the end of your image search to just get images of faces, without any inanimate objects. Try it out with a search for rose (which returns many photos of flowers) versus rose with the face parameter.

Source: www.gtricks.com


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 27, 2009)

gud efforts, but here is better than it, *askvarad.blogspot.com/2009/06/use-google-as-calculator-clock.html


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> gud efforts, but here is better than it, *askvarad.blogspot.com/2009/06/use-google-as-calculator-clock.html



Your blog?

The blog doesnt have much features like the ones mentioned above.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 28, 2009)

u r one is a long processed, eg: 10 us dollar to indian money, here is my 10$ to INR, urs what is the time in hong kong and mine Time Hongkong


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

^^+1 anyways thx for sharing


----------

